# Help, wounded leg :(



## LuisaItu (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm asking for the first time since it's the first time in three years of having budgies that this happens to me:

Yesterday morning, I noticed that one of my budgies was not holding on one of his paws and scratched it a lot, after observing him for a while I took him and he had his thigh irritated (reddish) and, in the joint that joins the tibia and the foot, had a small wound and it seemed as if you could feel the bone through the skin (I do not know if it's normal).









In the city where I live *there are no veterinarians of exotic birds*(which is really frustrating):glare:, so I searched the internet, washed his leg and disinfected him, applied a natural anti-inflammatory cream (arnica) and splinted his leg. I separated him from the rest and spent the night like that.









Today in the morning I took him and I removed the bandage to see how he was and disinfected his leg, I also noticed that he can not move the little fingers of his foot, which worries me a lot, he does not rest well, he does not eat much and he seems to be frustrated with the bandage and sad.









*What I can do? What medication should I give him? Did I do well in splinting his leg? How long should I leave the bandage before I see an improvement?*
I thank you for all your contributions, I would like to know what I should do and how to do it, I am quite worried about his recovery.

Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear your budgie is injured.

As you do not know if the leg is broken, splinting it can cause more harm than good.

I would recommend you remove the splint, wash the inflamed area with a sterile saline solution and apply Betadine (Povidone-iodine) to the area.

Leave the wound uncovered so the air can reach it.

Find a regular vet in your area with whom you can consult. The vet should easily be able to contact an Avian Vet (even one in another country) for consultation. 
Your other option would be to contact an on-line Avian Vet for assistance.

Association of Avian Veterinarians

Andres Alejandro Castro Cortes - Association of Avian Veterinarians

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

http://www.vetlive.com/

Please let us know how your little budgie is doing after you've contacted a veterinarian professional for assistance.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the very best place to learn even more about budgies. Be sure to read through all the articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you have all the right information to care for this little one. A roomy cage is a great start! :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Please keep us posted on how your budgie is doing!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## LuisaItu (Jan 21, 2018)

*Thanks!*

Thank you @FaeryBee and @StarlingWings for your advice and welcoming me, I've asked to some regular vets in the area but they seem not to know any other vet :dunno:

I've already removed the splint and aplied the Povidone he's with his girl right now :Love birds:and have eaten and drinked water.

What I'm most worried about is the fact that he isn't moving his fingers in that foot (since injured).

I'll try the links you've shared but if you could tell me what could cause the inmovilization and what could I give him it would be great.:thumbup:

I've been reading some posts, they're really useful, there aren't many active forums for budgies owners in spanish. :001_smile:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Technically, the red area looks to be around the ankle joint...the next bone up is the tibia and the thigh (femur) is higher up still. A bird foot includes the lower foot with "toes" and the upper foot (which people call leg). It's hard to tell how serious the injury is in this area, but as FaeryBee said, no splint should be used now. For now, I'd still try to find a vet with experience with birds and just keep him quiet, eating and resting. Birds can be surprisingly tough as they are fragile. Good luck.


----------



## LuisaItu (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the explanation, it is very useful, I'm still hoping for the best, tomorrow morning (Since today is Sunday) I'll go and check with a recommendation of one of the regular vets I've called today.

Thanks for your answer.

FaeryBee I answered before but didn't know how to reply, just realized it now. :001_tongue: Thanks


----------



## LuisaItu (Jan 21, 2018)

*Updating*



FaeryBee said:


> *I'm very sorry to hear your budgie is injured.
> 
> As you do not know if the leg is broken, splinting it can cause more harm than good.
> 
> ...


*Hey there, my Prince is doing great this days, I got a really useful advice from a vet-friend-of-other-vet and without anything else but giving him some vitamins, and putting him back into his cage (w. his girl haha) he's been eating, his foot is way better and, along with his Princess, they've been doing couple activities* :Love birds::yes:










*Thanks for all of your advice, StarlingWings	and philw also! *
:2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Luisa,

I'm very glad to hear Prince has fully recovered! :thumbsup:*


----------

